# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم الدراسة مع اختلاط الجنسين، للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله.

## أبو الخطاب فؤاد السنحاني

[CENTER]سُئِل الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله 
شيخنا بعض الجامعات في الخارج فيها نوع من الاختلاط هل يجوز للواحد أن يدرس فيها أو يعمل في هذه الجامعات ؟
فأجاب رحمه الله: 
لا أرى ذلك ، لا يجوز لا أن يدرس ولا أن يدرِّس .
فقال قائل: ما يحتاج تفصيل إذا كان الشخص سينفع الله به...
فقال: ما يحتاج الأمر بارك الله فيك إلى تفصيل, لأنه مسلم مكلف عن نفسه قبل غيره, إذا استطاع أحدنا أن يعطينا ضماناً أن هذا المدرس الذي ينفع الله به لايتضرر هو في حشره نفسه في ذلك المجتمع الخليط, لا يتأثر فهو كما تقول,لكن الأمر كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في الصحيح ومن حام حول الحمى يوشك أن يقع فيه )
لذلك أنصح من يخشى الله أن لايورط نفسه وأن يدخل هذه المداخل أنج بنفسك {يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم..} والحقيقة أنا أعرف هذا الرأي لكثيرين من الدعاة الإسلاميين وأعتبر هذا من ضغط الجو العصري الحاضر اليوم وفتنته.
وذكر أنه حتى ولوكان في الدعوة فكما سبق في أول السؤال.
__________________

[فذا يحي الحجوري المزكى***يسير على الطريق إلى الأمام
خليفة مقبل من دون شك*** وفي دماج يمسك بالزمام
ففي يمناه شرح للبخاري*** وفي الأخرى بلوغاً للمرام
له علم وتأصيل صحيح***كغيث قد تحدر من غمام
وفي كل العلوم له دروس***يدرسها هنالك بانتظام
أبو الخطاب 
فؤاد بن علي السنحاني
دار الحديث بدماج حفظها الله من كل سوءٍ ومكروه
هاتف :(777100558)

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كلام الشيخ محمد ناصر الدّين الألباني-رحمه الله- في التأصيل سليم و لكن في الإسقاط على الواقع خطأ

من حيث الأصل المسلم ينبغي أن يبتعد عن جامعات عصرنا المختلطة و التي يكثر فيها التبرج و الكثير من المنكرات

و لكن عند الإسقاط على الواقع فينبغي مراعاة المصالح و المفاسد

الإسقاط على الواقع هو الذي لم يوافق عليه الشيخ محمد ناصر الدّين الألباني -رحمه الله- من طرف الكثير من العلماء

القول الذي يتبناه الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني -رحمه الله- عند الإسقاط على الواقع ليس قوله وحده بل هو قول طائفة من العلماء الكبار إلا أنّهم أخطؤوا رحمهم الله و لم يوافقهم علماء كبار آخرين

الجزائر؛ الإختلاط المحرّم موجود حتى في بعض الأسر و بشكل يومي. يعني عمّت به البولى و لا انفكاك منه فلا يمكن للملتزم العيش ان ابتعد عن الإختلاط المحرّم إلا القليل منهم إن وُجدوا: العمل لا يمكن أن يكون إلا بشهادة؛ اللهم إلا بعض الأعمال : التي إما تحتاج إلى رأس مال كبير أو فيها الكثير من المهانة لعل الدراسة في الإختلاط أو العمل فيه أهون شرا من ذل تلك المهن.

هناك من اطّلع على حكم الإختلاط في وقت لا يسمح له بأن لا يستمر في دراسته و إلا سيسبب له خسارة كبيرة في وقته الذي قضاه في الدراسة في الجامعة و الخسارة في ماله الذي أنفقه في دراسته.

و عليه : فالدراسة في الجامعات المختلطة يختلف من إنسان لآخر كل حالة يُرجع فيها لأهل العلم الموثوقين القائلين بالتفصيل و بعد أن يوصف الواقع لهم وصفا جيّدا يفتي العالم بالمنع أو الإستمرار

و الله أعلم

----------


## خالد المرسى

فعلا كلامك منضبط
أحد العلماء المصريين المعاصرين أخطأ خطأ شنيعا  عندما أفتى فتاة بأن دراستها فى الجامعة المختلطة حرام (ذلك وهو يحكى بنفسه ) فأتت أمها تسأل عن الشيخ وتريد مقابلته والظاهر لكى تتعارك معه وتفرغ فيه شحنة الغضب الذى هو كان سببها لأن الفتاة مصممة على عدم الدراسة فى الجامعة 
فالشيخ  يحكى القصة ولا يريد الرجوع عن خطأه ويعضد اختياره بقول اسحاق بن راهوية وغير ه
-- ونحن نقر ان المسألة فيها خلاف بين اهل العلم لكن يجب النظر لحال المستفتى فتاة كهذه معلوم حالها وأن اهلها عوام فكيف يفتيها بهذا ويدخلها فى حرب مع اهلها !  فكان الواجب ان يفتيها بالقول الاخر وان كان خلاف مايراه  ولايحدث فتنة بين المسكينة وأهلها ( والشيخ من اهل الحديث لاالفقه ! )
وسؤل الشيخ مصطفى العدوى عن ذلك ( انظر الفقه رحم الله شيخنا ) فقال لها ان كنتى تدينين الى الله بالخروج من الجامعة فاخرجى  وهذا دينك اما ان كنتى تسألى عن حكمها ففيها خلاف معلوم  وأنصحك أن تذهبى وتختارى بنات مثلك تقفين معهم فى ركن  
هكذا الفقه والا فلا  
والمنبغى على المستفتى فى هذا الزمان فى مثل هذه المسائل أن يختار بدقة المفتى بل وان رأى فى قوله حدوث فتنة يسأل مفتى غيره  و لو وصل للتنقل بين أكثر من مفتى  لأنه كما قال العثيمين ان قول المفتى لا يلزم المستفتى طالما أنه لايعتقد انه الحق القطعى

----------


## ماحية بن عبد القادر

الأخ سراج ؛ حياك الله :
من من العلماء جوز الدراسة في الإختلاط ؛ مع ذكر أقوالهم و نسب المراجع ؟
بارك الله فيك .

----------

